# Donegal traffic wardens



## mikejay (Aug 28, 2020)

My wife watches the Travel Trolls on youtube and she told me to watch this video I can see both sides he should not be over the foot path. But if it's true what they say strange why the traffic wardens waited to ticket them after they closed the curtains and not ticket the Irish van.

Mike


----------



## Debroos (Aug 28, 2020)

May be the sub plot is that they are peed off with the English exploiting the loophole to avoid the 2 week quarantine in roi by coming over the Northern Irish border and potentially bringing covid into their area.

If that happened where I lived it would get my goat too.


----------



## witzend (Aug 28, 2020)

Well he was blocking the footpath I,m surprised that they didn,t just ask him to move but he doesn,t come across as a very approachable type of person and TW,s aren,t employed to have a friendly caring nature


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 28, 2020)

Serves him right, that`s just plain bloody arrogant to park that far across a footpath.

If it was across a void then fair enough but it`s not it`s a footpath for pedestrians to walk safely along.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 28, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Serves him right, that`s just plain bloody arrogant to park that far across a footpath.
> 
> If it was across a void then fair enough but it`s not it`s a footpath for pedestrians to walk safely along.


Have to agree with you. No different to the street next to mine where a householders hedge was encrouching onto the footpath preventing my daughter walking on the path with my grandson in a buggy.
I had a word with the owner who said he would trim the hedge, 2 weeks later still the same so I contacted the council and low and behold the hedge was trimmed 2 days later. I can only presume he was contacted by the council who told him to get it sorted.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 28, 2020)

Wardens in both n & south are like snakes hiding in the bushes,im fighting one now,however if you or he had kept his gob shut and drove on they cannot inforce the ticket and would have let him of,sorry but english att stinks with know it all back chat,sorry folks its what i see.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 28, 2020)

mikejay said:


> My wife watches the Travel Trolls on youtube and she told me to watch this video I can see both sides he should not be over the foot path. But if it's true what they say strange why the traffic wardens waited to ticket them after they closed the curtains and not ticket the Irish van.
> 
> Mike




Used to watch these guys but he sooo gets on my nerves. Dont get me started on him.He will do any footage for some youtube hits.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Aug 28, 2020)

The fact that they name themselves as trolls says it all really


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 28, 2020)

The guards would have let him off if he had kept qt and said sorry what a lovely country.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 28, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Serves him right, that`s just plain bloody arrogant to park that far across a footpath.
> 
> If it was across a void then fair enough but it`s not it`s a footpath for pedestrians to walk safely along.



Agree Wooie he is totally across that footpath so what does he expect?An invitation to the Irish Guards ball? What a total  beeb beep sorry cant use this language here!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t understand why he feels he should have to be told not to park over a foot path, surely he has enough sense to work it out himself, and if he hasn’t he now has two parking tickets to remind him


----------



## TeamRienza (Aug 28, 2020)

Reading a similar thread on motorhomecraic, this person seems to have a previous run in with the Irish authorities. Many vans and cars in N. Ireland have English registration plates as there is no requirement to replate if brought into N. Ireland. I find that as many as 2 in 5 vehicles here have GB plates. This has certainly lead to some confusion in the ROI who assume all English (GB) plates are supposed to quarantine. Other posters on the craic thread with GB plates have found the wardens to be approachable. I have not watched the video but he doesn’t get much sympathy from those who have. Without input from the Irish plated van it is difficult to make a sensible pronouncement on his situation.









						Donegal town parking wardens.... they do it again #129324;
					

Paints the bloody county in a nice light... #129324;#129327; https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9XuV4S4K75Qt=29s




					www.motorhomecraic.com
				




Davy


----------



## mickymost (Aug 28, 2020)

RichardHelen262 said:


> I don’t understand why he feels he should have to be told not to park over a foot path, surely he has enough sense to work it out himself, and if he hasn’t he now has two parking tickets to remind him




More youtube views = more money for them to continue their fulltime touring as this is their Jobs they dont work otherwise. Last year he started a Gofundme page and filmed for youtube walking Lands End to John o Groats,for her father who was ill.(in theory)He never even managed halfway before throwing in the towel.He used to do metal detecting on Youtube now they do motorhoming. Anything for an income from youtube and other social media.


----------



## mikejay (Aug 28, 2020)

I said to my missus if they seen the wardens around taking pictures and warning an irish van off why close the curtains. Like others said he films everything but has no evidence of the irish van getting warned. Own fault for parking right across the path.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 28, 2020)

The min you see a warden best to drive of as you were not parked but turning.


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 29, 2020)

If the wardens where asking Irish vans to move think we would of thought it odd and a bit racist they were not asking English vans to move. Come across this before in other countries. Best to move perhaps even leave !!!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 29, 2020)

I have usually found if you approach traffic wardens and explain that you are struggling to find a suitable place to park they will work with you and help you out, I have had to do this many times when having to deliver to places where it is double yellow lines, except in London, where a few months ago I had a small package to deliver to a bank down in the city, and it was red lines everywhere, I asked a warden who was watching me, I explained that I would be less than 5 minutes, and he said to me leave it there I will give you 10 minutes, less than 5 minuets later I came out and he was just putting a ticket on my screen, when I asked why he just smiled at me and said, you can’t park there and walked off


----------



## izwozral (Aug 29, 2020)

When we were between houses and living in the MH, the local traffic warden turned a blind eye to us overnighting in the village car park. It helped that he was a campervanner I guess?


----------



## mickymost (Aug 29, 2020)

izwozral said:


> When we were between houses and living in the MH, the local traffic warden turned a blind eye to us overnighting in the village car park. It helped that he was a campervanner I guess?




Depends I suppose on how you approach them.In the video attached Dan the Youtube Troll man was rude from the start of his conversations with the Irish Wardens.If you want respect then give respect.Wont always work as the warden may have climbed out of the wrong side of bed that morning but its the way to go.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 29, 2020)

Dan does come across as a bit of a plonker, flatly refusing to see that his parking would restrict a wheelchair or pram, plus his choice of a smaller bay when larger bays were available.
There are many many youtubers who sole reisen d'etre seems to be to thrust a camera into people faces, be they police, bailiffs, wardens or joe public, knowing full well that it will cause a reaction, then they become like jumped up lawyers spouting off 'their rights'.

Irritating little pricks imho.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 29, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Dan does come across as a bit of a plonker, flatly refusing to see that his parking would restrict a wheelchair or pram, plus his choice of a smaller bay when larger bays were available.
> There are many many youtubers who sole reisen d'etre seems to be to thrust a camera into people faces, be they police, bailiffs, wardens or joe public, knowing full well that it will cause a reaction, then they become like jumped up lawyers spouting off 'their rights'.
> 
> Irritating little pricks imho.




Clickbait springs to mind.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 29, 2020)

Too irritating to watch all the way through.
Give him another ticket.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 29, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Wardens in both n & south are like snakes hiding in the bushes,im fighting one now,however if you or he had kept his gob shut and drove on they cannot inforce the ticket and would have let him of,sorry but *english att stinks with know it all back chat*,sorry folks its what i see.


bit of a sweeping statement there!


----------



## wildebus (Aug 29, 2020)

Personally, if I parked up like this, got out to check and saw how much room I left on the footpath, I would move forward without any doubt.





Deserves a ticket?  100%


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 29, 2020)

I wish I was the traffic warden, or even better one of the guards. 

I had to make a public comment, but 90% of those who have are supporting him. What’s the world coming to.


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Soon as a seen how much spce he left on the path I turned off, bne lled (read that backwards)


----------



## izwozral (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't know who is more irritating him or her, could only watch it in fits and starts.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 29, 2020)

I couldn’t watch it to the end, I had suffered enough by half way


----------



## korky (Aug 29, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> Soon as a seen how much spce he left on the path I turned off, bne lled (read that backwards)


Dell enb?


----------



## mikejay (Aug 29, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I don't know who is more irritating him or her, could only watch it in fits and starts.
> 
> Lol I said to my missus she can't be as thick as she comes across surely. But if he thought it was ok to park like that then maybe the pair of them are Like fisherman said 90% of the people on youtube think it was ok


----------



## mickymost (Aug 29, 2020)

Exactly crazy support for them on Youtube going by the comments.Maybe these supporters are also dumb enough to contribute their cash to them through this paypal donation many youtubers seem to beg for. They are the ones laughing all the way to the bank being able to tour for a year all paid for.Maybe going by the support we are getting for the toilet thread on here it would be good to start a Youtube channel based on going around all the public Toilets in the Uk and Ireland   at our convenience disposing of our cassette contents and gauging reaction from anyone we encounter at our Convenience.Someone doing this would make a killing in views from daft sods who would bend over backwards to throw cash at them(actually forwards as being shafted of their cash) Just like Dan and Mazzy are doing here as the Travel Trolls.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 29, 2020)

He might  do  a little better if  he showed some respect  to other countries peoples and laws and realised he isn't in the UK now. They could have caused him far more greif than they did. Nowt but a NOB.


----------



## winks (Aug 29, 2020)

Not looked at the Youtube video but the screenshot but on by Wildebus shows enough to know who was in the wrong anyhow.

Different magnitude but similar mindset to the people who get pulled by the coppers then get really anti with them. When it all goes pear shaped and they wind up in the clink it's the copper who's in the wrong for some reason. Now I might be a coward but if a fella with a baton and a taser at his disposal  shouts 'Jump' I would not stop to ask how high.

Cheers

H


----------



## QFour (Aug 29, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Dan does come across as a bit of a plonker



Think you maybe right. Just watched one of the other videos. Trying to fill up using a hose without a correct fitting for the tap. They finished up with a 5 ltr bottle and pouring it in through the trapdoor in the floor. They certainly don't seem to know much about their motorhome like how much water it holds. Wife keepson going on about the yellow water   .. Think I will give the rest of the videos a miss.

As for blocking the path. He certainly did but it would be nice if the Warden could just have said something.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 29, 2020)

QFour said:


> Think you maybe right. Just watched one of the other videos. Trying to fill up using a hose without a correct fitting for the tap. They finished up with a 5 ltr bottle and pouring it in through the trapdoor in the floor. They certainly don't seem to know much about their motorhome like how much water it holds. Wife keepson going on about the yellow water   .. Think I will give the rest of the videos a miss.
> 
> As for blocking the path. He certainly did but it would be nice if the Warden could just have said something.


For all we know the warden might have. We are only hearing one side of the story.


----------



## Wully (Aug 29, 2020)

These two have been around for ages there videos are sometimes a bit tongue and cheek. he’s got a rubber face like mr bean and she’s all dumb blonde and tits like Barbera Windsor . Kind of dumber and dumber it’s all a big act to get viewers on there u tube channel I defiantly wouldn’t take there stuff to serious. That confrontation with the parking warden just filled in a few boring days of content on there U tube channel think about it how many of us have watched it so as far as there concerned the video has had loads of views so it’s done the job intended for them. €40 in fines but ten times that back from u tube.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 29, 2020)

Wully said:


> These two have been around for ages there videos are sometimes a bit of tongue and cheek. he’s got a rubber face like mr bean and she’s all dumb blonde and tits like Barbera Windsor . Kind of dumber and dumber it’s all a big act to get viewers on there u tube channel I defiantly wouldn’t take there stuff to serious. That confrontation with the parking warden just filled in a few boring days of content on there U tube channel think about it how many of us have watched it so as far as there concerned the video has had loads of views so it’s done the job intended for them. €40 in fines but ten times that back from u tube.


but how many turned off before 10 seconds of adverts played?  no money if that happens.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 29, 2020)

wildebus said:


> but how many turned off before 10 seconds of adverts played?  no money if that happens.




Really is this how youtube works?


----------



## wildebus (Aug 29, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Really is this how youtube works?


that is my understanding at a high level.
Basically you need a certain level of subscribers and views before your videos are "monetized".
However if you have certain things in a video (e.g. Copyrighted music)  it gets "de-monetized".
If you ARE in the money-earning category, when Youtube shows an advert, you get a share of the revenue Youtube earned from, the advertiser, but only if advert is allowed to play for at least a minimum time (which I think is 10 seconds).
As an aside, Youtube is owned by Google (well, actually Alphabet) and they control and manipulate all this to Youtube Creators to maximise their (Youtubes) profits. Just the same as they frequently do to sites showing Google Adverts, and will often cancel a sites revenue rights just before a payout (they did this to me a few years ago and you have no right to appeal).

because of all these variations, the only people who know how much a channel earns is Youtube and the channel themselves.  One thing for sure, it is not as much as people imagine!
Here is the info for TravelTrolls - https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/UCd2_Z8IE9V2THqtdzNVQsIg



At a guess, I would think it will be significantly towards the lower range as most people skip ads  (I certainly do!) and Youtube randomly de-monetize a channel for no reason.
So some handy pocket money for sure, but not an income.

I don't think earning any kind of living from Youtube is very commonplace at all and for individials is pretty well limited to people who actually put a hell of a lot of work into the videos or happen to hit a certain sweetspot (like the 6 year old whose parents post toy reviews).


----------



## izwozral (Aug 29, 2020)

Good explanation Wildebus, it has kicked into touch any thoughts I may have had fo earning a bit of pocket money via youtube.

I was actually going to do a youtube thing on how to pack everything into a mankini, it could have been a winning formula, there again, maybe not?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 30, 2020)

wildebus said:


> bit of a sweeping statement there!


Its may be sweeping but not ment as such,but many i come across do think they are above others,also many i speak to are the nicest folk on earth,watch the vid and you will get what im on about,he is letting the english down and being a right plonker,just the same as irish drunks let us down big time.


----------



## Palette (Aug 30, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Agree Wooie he is totally across that footpath so what does he expect?An invitation to the Irish Guards ball? What a total  beeb beep sorry cant use this language here!


To be fare, he did ask the TW if there was a problem, to which the TW answered, 'no problem at all'. The TW then waited for the blinds to close before putting a ticket on the windscreen. Pretty underhanded I would say.


----------



## mikejay (Aug 30, 2020)

Palette said:


> To be fare, he did ask the TW if there was a problem, to which the TW answered, 'no problem at all'. The TW then waited for the blinds to close before putting a ticket on the windscreen. Pretty underhanded I would say.



But did he? considering these 2 have a camera out all the time I did not see any footage from the night before when he says they ran off and split or the irish van being warned . Also  he says the 1st ticket was issued at 3.54 after they shut the curtains. So guess they shut the curtains before 3.54 and never went out the van again until the next morning? or the traffic wardens are that sneaky they made the ticket out at 3.54 and went back in the night to stick it on.


----------



## badgerdid (Aug 30, 2020)

Well parked over the footpath, this idiot is all we need with wants going on.


----------



## sue992 (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m English and spend a lot of time in Donegal. I bought an expensive ferry ticket this summer in the hope of going there In August. But as we are not yet on the Irish Green list, and friends there are rather afraid at the moment, we felt it better and more respectful not to go into ROI at all - especially with GB plates. A campervan is not something you can give a two week address for, to satisfy the Irish rules.  I’m not surprised at the reaction.  Going into ROI without a two week permanent address isn’t allowed. The folk there are sooo lovely and must be having a really difficult job reacting to this kind of situation. 
Btw, We had a lovely holiday in Northern Ireland instead!


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 30, 2020)

Palette said:


> To be fare, he did ask the TW if there was a problem, to which the TW answered, 'no problem at all'. The TW then waited for the blinds to close before putting a ticket on the windscreen. Pretty underhanded I would say.



I would not believe a word of what he says.
Makes for good you tubing in my honest opinion, and that’s all this guy is interested in.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 30, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I would not believe a word of what he says.
> Makes for good you tubing in my honest opinion, and that’s all this guy is interested in.




And hes not as daft as he makes himself out to be!


----------



## wildebus (Aug 30, 2020)

sue992 said:


> I’m English and spend a lot of time in Donegal. I bought an expensive ferry ticket this summer in the hope of going there In August. But as we are not yet on the Irish Green list, and friends there are rather afraid at the moment, we felt it better and more respectful not to go into ROI at all - especially with GB plates. A campervan is not something you can give a two week address for, to satisfy the Irish rules.  I’m not surprised at the reaction.  Going into ROI without a two week permanent address isn’t allowed. The folk there are sooo lovely and must be having a really difficult job reacting to this kind of situation.
> Btw, We had a lovely holiday in Northern Ireland instead!


Don't take this as a defence of that couple, but from what I can gather they have actually been in ROI since BEFORE this pandemic arrived, so pose no greater risk than any other Irish Resident.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Don't take this as a defence of that couple, but from what I can gather they have actually been in ROI since BEFORE this pandemic arrived, so pose no greater risk than any other Irish Resident.


That applies to anyone after 14 days.
But when you have a right to be somewhere and the right to film people then put it online, against their wishes, you have right. This idiot knows all about his apparent rights, and does not give a dam about common decency.


----------



## Anick1903 (Aug 31, 2020)

He was a making very dramatic issue to boost viewers on his YouTube channel. He didn’t make a very dramatic issue about his terrible parking.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 31, 2020)

Watching some youtube this morning and because I watched Travel Trolls previously, I end up with lots of their videos in the 'recommended' area.

How can one couple have so much apparent "Drama" everywhere they go?


----------



## Palette (Aug 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Watching some youtube this morning and because I watched Travel Trolls previously, I end up with lots of their videos in the 'recommended' area.
> 
> How can one couple have so much apparent "Drama" everywhere they go?


 
I guess the more drama the more people watch their youtube channel, they're actually making a living at this, like so many other van life youtubers.
They promote responsible waste disposal, and cassette emptying. They try to park in the correct places and generally manage it. There inability to do anything van wise is hilarious, I really don't believe they're that stupid, again sells there channel. I'm not sure why people are so negative about them?


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 31, 2020)

mickymost said:


> And hes not as daft as he makes himself out to be!



You're right there, he has  285,000 subscribers on his Deep Digger Dan channel  

Regards,
Del


----------



## blights (Aug 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> that is my understanding at a high level.
> Basically you need a certain level of subscribers and views before your videos are "monetized".
> However if you have certain things in a video (e.g. Copyrighted music)  it gets "de-monetized".
> If you ARE in the money-earning category, when Youtube shows an advert, you get a share of the revenue Youtube earned from, the advertiser, but only if advert is allowed to play for at least a minimum time (which I think is 10 seconds).
> ...




Awwww I was thinking of earning a bob or two as well by starting a toilet emptying channel on there as well that`s gone down the pan then , Thanks for the info I thought they was earning a nice amount for pretty junk and daft videos of what I have seen at least the video of him trying to justify why a ticket was not needed even though it clearly was ha made enough to pay the ticket I suppose Oh hang on how very lucky that he thought of putting up a video to show the ticket episode knowing it would probably raise the funds to pay for said ticket GGrrrrrrr.


----------



## kensowerby (Sep 1, 2020)

I had a very nice experience  in Donegal a number of years ago, I parked the van in a normal bay, placed the invalid badge in the window and went looking for an invalid bay that I could fit into, admitted I was stuck out further out than the rest of the other vehicles, when I got back I had a parking ticket for being too long for the bay and just to prove his point the ticket was placed directly in front of the invalid badge, took it to the council offices along with a photo of the ticket on the windscreen, the ticket was cancelled and they were utterly  disgusted.
I had obviously come across a "DONEGAL DICKHEAD".


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 1, 2020)

Parking wardens in the north are 10 time worse,i know i have been fighting with them from april,not giving up,NEVER.


----------



## Wully (Sep 1, 2020)

That’s it Trev No surrender


----------



## kensowerby (Sep 1, 2020)

I wish all the Donegal traffic  wardens the very best of health and may they have a very long life and I hope their  balls turn square and there willy's drop off


----------

